# Taxas



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

On the way from Cantanhede to Porto after leaving tolls I noticed a few signs saying "taxas " then the cost. There was it seems overhead cameras.
Can anyone explain and will I be charged ?:
Regards
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Which route did you take and are you driving a Portuguese or a foreign registered car?
If you used A1/A3 then it's ticket and pay
If you used A17/A41 then it's electronic tolls 
If once in Porto you used A4/A41 it's electronic tolls

How and when you pay depends on whether it's a Portuguese car or not. 
Yes you will be charged, if your a frequent or even infrequent motorway/SCUT (electronic tolls) user then the best option is a ViaVerde device. Via Verde

If a Portuguese car then electronic tolls take 48 hrs to appear on system and must be paid within 5 days at your Post Office or local Payshop, you need your car registration number.

If it's a foreign registered car then you cannot pay after using toll you must pre-pay Home - Portal de Portagens


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Which route did you take and are you driving a Portuguese or a foreign registered car?
> If you used A1/A3 then it's ticket and pay
> If you used A17/A41 then it's electronic tolls
> If once in Porto you used A4/A41 it's electronic tolls
> ...


Thank you Canoeman
Its a portuguese registered to us.
It was A17 I think possibly A1 too so will pop to post office and sort it , will look at getting viaverde thingy for the car.
Works out an expensive day shopping me thinks. Is it worth taking "avoid tolls roads "on my sat nav ?
regards 
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not really, depends on your location and where you want to get to, trying to avoid for Porto you spend more in time and jigging around, if you traveled full length of A17 to end A29 it's about €15, with a ViaVerde then your local "electronic" you get 10 free journies pm and 15% disc on rest, plus ViaVerde works on *all *Portuguese tolled roads and more


----------

